
Show HN: A list of books recommended by Indie Hackers - opourquier
https://www.ihbooks.com/
======
opourquier
Yesterday I've been hunted on Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ihbooks](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ihbooks)

IHBOOKS has finished product number 5 of the day, that's really cool! If you
go on [https://www.ihbooks.com/open](https://www.ihbooks.com/open), you will
find some data about the traffic.

I advise you to check this page on desktop, easier to read.

------
jtsiskin
Why not make the Amazon links affiliate links? I don't think anyone would mind

~~~
opourquier
Yes I thought about it at the beginning.

But after reading the conditions of their program, I realize that I can't
download the covers from Amazon if I want to use their program. Instead, I
need to paste some code from them (inside this code you find the image,
redirection...).

The problem is that I'm using a specific CMS, that allow me to dynamically
showcase each book in an easy way, by using the downloaded covers. I could not
do the same if I need to use their code.

I don't know if It's clear for you.

------
russdpale
Wait.. they actually have time for Tony Robbins type books? Marissa Mayer?

